# Dominant dog collar



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

My trainer suggested I get one of these since a prong only amps up kaisers reaction (when he reacts) to another dog. Ive only seen collars that clip to themselves, and a leash that loops back on itself with an adjustable tab, but I havent seen a dominant dog collar that has a tab. I know sizing is important, but I still like the idea of a collar with a tab. Does one exist? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No.
You do not use jerking corrections with a dominant dog collar.
It is used to lift the dog straight up off the ground and cut off his air supply.
So it needs to be fit exactly and measured correctly, otherwise you could injure your dog.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know how to use one. I was just asking if one with a tab existed. Kaiser has a small head and upper neck and even the pinch collar is difficult to fit (it slides down) unless we go down to a smaller link size, and even then its hard to keep in place under his chin.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> I know how to use one. I was just asking if one with a tab existed. Kaiser has a small head and upper neck and even the pinch collar is difficult to fit (it slides down) unless we go down to a smaller link size, and even then its hard to keep in place under his chin.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Put the dd above a snug wide flat collar. This works for a prong as well.

David Winners


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have never seen one. They come in one inch increments so you should be able to find one that fits.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

David, I never thought of that. I've actually stayed away from wide collars though because kaiser is a LC and they mat down his fur. Though, I suppose for training/walks that it might work.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't depend on a harness, collar, leash or any kind
of gadget when training is needed. there's no short
cuts to training and socializing.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

You probably shouldn't assume.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're asking about a prong on a 7 month old pup.



Kaiser2012 said:


> You probably shouldn't assume.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Um...no. I'm asking about a dominant dog collar for a 19 month old dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Technically I was only asking if a certain type existed or if there was only one kind.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Technically I was only asking if a certain type existed or if there was only one kind.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you have the nylon type, not the cable type, you can also knot it to make it more snug. Be advised, this will weaken the nylon at the knot, but I've personally never had one break.

David Winners


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Kaiser - I got mine from Leerburg when I ordered my prong from them - it's actually just a nylon no-slip collar that you can put over your dog's head - they recommend using them with a prong. Hope that helps!


----------

